# Ugh Going Swimsuit Shopping Today



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

I recently lost quite a bit of weight due to a new diet I have to follow. None of my swimsuits fit very well now and I need to get a couple of new ones.I'm sure I am not alone and hate having to find swimsuits. Not sure if it is allowed here and if it isnt I'm sorry for my ignorance, but does anyone here know of any good online swimwear sites that allow you to choose the top and bottom based on your body since I am disproportionate? I am in a new city and might have issues finding anything today. Wish me luck this is always my least favorite thing to shop for!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Many stores allow that now. 

I hate swim suit shopping too


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Amazon. Order a bunch of them, try them on, keep the ones you like, return the ones you don't like. 

I hate going shopping. 

It depends where you live. I live by the beach and the options are endless over here. I like Target and old navy, you can mix and match tops and bottoms.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> Amazon. Order a bunch of them, try them on, keep the ones you like, return the ones you don't like.
> 
> I hate going shopping.
> 
> It depends where you live. I live by the beach and the options are endless over here. I like Target and old navy, you can mix and match tops and bottoms.


Thanks, I didnt think of Old Navy! We are by the beach as well but many swimsuits that I have found around here are thong type bottoms, and often the top is not supportive enough? We havent been out here long so everything that Ive seen in from beach surf type stores geared toward a young crowd. I will likely go the amazon route however I need one for some friends we are hosting this weekend so will have to order something soon!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Swimoutlet.com


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I think LLBean also has that...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Wife and I both lost significant amounts of weight over the last few decades. Before we bought our hot tub, neither of us had a bathing suit that was a) the right size and b) in style. Men's suits really never change, hers however; it was difficult as well, as very few bathing suits for women are age appropriate. Yes, she has a bikini that she wears when nobody is going to be around. When necessary, she found several "tankinis" She feels more comfortable with her top fully covered to her waist then a regular bikini bottom (not a string type)


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mrs$ said:


> I recently lost quite a bit of weight due to a new diet I have to follow. None of my swimsuits fit very well now and I need to get a couple of new ones.I'm sure I am not alone and hate having to find swimsuits. Not sure if it is allowed here and if it isnt I'm sorry for my ignorance, but does anyone here know of any good online swimwear sites that allow you to choose the top and bottom based on your body since I am disproportionate? I am in a new city and might have issues finding anything today. Wish me luck this is always my least favorite thing to shop for!


Try OneStopPlus. I know they have the separates and they specialize in Plus sizes but they go down to 14. The main problem with their swimsuits is they put so much spandex in them that it's like trying to put on Spanx. I don't know why a lot of swimsuit manufacturers think everyone wants to feel like a sausage.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Taxman said:


> Wife and I both lost significant amounts of weight over the last few decades. Before we bought our hot tub, neither of us had a bathing suit that was a) the right size and b) in style. Men's suits really never change, hers however; it was difficult as well, as very few bathing suits for women are age appropriate. Yes, she has a bikini that she wears when nobody is going to be around. When necessary, she found several "tankinis" She feels more comfortable with her top fully covered to her waist then a regular bikini bottom (not a string type)e


Thanks this is kind of the issue that I have. Im not an old maid however Im uncomfortable wearing a bright yellow string thong bikini LOL! I favor the tankinis as well with a normal bikini bottom. At our other home I know of a fantastic store that is kind of a mix and match place where I can get a larger underwire top and a smaller size bottom and they match. You men have it much easier!! Hubby has same waist size as he did in college, and mens swim shorts fit pretty much the same so he can easily order online!


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Try OneStopPlus. I know they have the separates and they specialize in Plus sizes but they go down to 14. The main problem with their swimsuits is they put so much spandex in them that it's like trying to put on Spanx. I don't know why a lot of swimsuit manufacturers think everyone wants to feel like a sausage.


Im going to take a look at your suggestions as soon as I return if I have no luck. I have issues being a 38dd top and a size 4, or small bottom! When one fits the other definitely doesn't! Most smaller size bottoms dont have an underwire top, and theres no way I can go out like that! LOL


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Try OneStopPlus. I know they have the separates and they specialize in Plus sizes but they go down to 14. The main problem with their swimsuits is they put so much spandex in them that it's like trying to put on Spanx. I don't know why a lot of swimsuit manufacturers think everyone wants to feel like a sausage.


LOL I have some spanx but they are brutal during the hot summer months arent they!


----------



## suburbanmom (May 28, 2018)

Try Lands End. Tons of tankinis. Also, the tops and bottoms are sold separately and for many styles, you have the option of buying a D or DD cup.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mrs$ said:


> Im going to take a look at your suggestions as soon as I return if I have no luck. I have issues being a 38dd top and a size 4, or small bottom! When one fits the other definitely doesn't! Most smaller size bottoms dont have an underwire top, and theres no way I can go out like that! LOL


That place that place won't have small enough bottoms for you. Why don't you just Google swimsuit separates.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Found a couple of swimsuits!! Thanks for the positive input yesterday on my swimwear shopping endeavor! Anyone having shopped for these can relate to the frustration of finding one that fits! I actually got online yesterday evening and ordered another one as well from one of the suggested sites! I like it best but am afraid it wont be here by the weekend when I need it. The two I found at a place nearby are good enough. Its been awhile since I looked in person instead of getting something online or at my usual store that caters to different top and bottom sizes! A couple of observations from my experience. Things are pretty skimpy and extremely revealing for the most part! Material is either too constricting like someone else mentions, like Spanx LOL, or the material is too thin and lacks ANY support! I also realized that it was a good thing I took a girlfriend with me instead of my hubby to shop for these. After modeling my new swimwear for hubby last night I realize he would have had me in a white unlined thong string bikini! LOL


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mrs$ said:


> Found a couple of swimsuits!! Thanks for the positive input yesterday on my swimwear shopping endeavor! Anyone having shopped for these can relate to the frustration of finding one that fits! I actually got online yesterday evening and ordered another one as well from one of the suggested sites! I like it best but am afraid it wont be here by the weekend when I need it. The two I found at a place nearby are good enough. Its been awhile since I looked in person instead of getting something online or at my usual store that caters to different top and bottom sizes! A couple of observations from my experience. Things are pretty skimpy and extremely revealing for the most part! Material is either too constricting like someone else mentions, like Spanx LOL, or the material is too thin and lacks ANY support! I also realized that it was a good thing I took a girlfriend with me instead of my hubby to shop for these. After modeling my new swimwear for hubby last night I realize he would have had me in a white unlined thong string bikini! LOL


Or, unfortunately, both constricting AND lacking any support in the chest area.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Strangely, a few underwire tops that I tried were super stretchy material which kind of made the underwire worthless? I often think if most of the swimwear was designed by women things would fit differently! I normally have worn a tankini with bikini bottoms but since my midriff got thinner I opted for one bikini top and one scoop neck tankini. The bikini tops which I havent had for years were tough to find since many didnt have enough coverage for my nipples! That is the last place I need to get burned! LOL


----------

